# will it work



## jj-b5 (May 31, 2010)

hi my name is justin i own a 97 a4 2.8 12v i now this is a 30v dissusion i just need some answers if u guyz dont mind 
my question is would a exhaust system from a 30v a4 fit on my 12v the reason i ask is cause i found one really cheap and will buy if i hear good news so any one that nows the answer tomy question feel free to comment and if anyone nows how to make it fit if its not supposed to let me now 
thanx for ur time justin
u can also reach me on my email [email protected]


----------



## jj-b5 (May 31, 2010)

bup


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

You waited a total of 13 minutes for a reply????

30V exhausts do not work on 12 V engines


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

The manifold and downpipes for sure don't fit. The rest should go on, although you might have to make a bracket or two. Basically, it's not worth it though.


----------



## jj-b5 (May 31, 2010)

all i wanna now is why it doesnt fit wats different on just the exhaust


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

One engine is the VR6, essentially an inline 6 cylinder engine. The other is a 90 degree V6. These are significantly different.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

tryin2vw said:


> One engine is the VR6, essentially an inline 6 cylinder engine. The other is a 90 degree V6. These are significantly different.


He has a 12V V6, not a VR6, but doesn't matter: it still doesn't fit. For starters, a 30V manifold won't fit on your 12V head. Your next problem is that a 30V catpipe/downpipe won't fit a 12V manifold, or at least not pointing the right way. Also, I believe the transmission and subframes are different between '94-'97 and '98-'01 models, so the rest might not even fit.


----------



## jj-b5 (May 31, 2010)

thank you guyz very much for ur input it greatly appreciated


----------



## jj-b5 (May 31, 2010)

so u guys r tell me that the obx catback system wount fit my car cause its a 12v v6 with no turbos or down pipes but the 30v v6 not all a4 come with a turbo so it should fit the car for the fact that its a cdat back system right? anyone please help


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

jj-b5 said:


> so u guys r tell me that the obx catback system wount fit my car cause its a 12v v6 with no turbos or down pipes but the 30v v6 not all a4 come with a turbo so it should fit the car for the fact that its a cdat back system right?


----------



## jj-b5 (May 31, 2010)

so is that a yes or a no and i got my answer it will fit as long as it is a quattro cause the cats r the same so thanx to everyone for there help


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

jj-b5 said:


> so is that a yes or a no and i got my answer it will fit as long as it is a quattro cause the cats r the same so thanx to everyone for there help


 Ozzy? Is that you?


----------

